# Ariens st1236 - Modifications and Improvement



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

So I bought the biggest baddest snowblower I could find last year in the 600$ price range.

I have a 300 ft driveway with a BIG section down at the road (think 5-6 cars end to end could fit down at the road).

Anyway, it's a 6 blade impeller, in a 36" bucket and I put a DIY impeller kit on two blades last year, which helped but still isn't what I need/want.

The machine (after using this great calculator Pulley, Diameter and Belt Size Calculator) apprently has a 1100 RPM speed at the impeller.

This year I am doing the following.
-1 new carb (it had stalling problems last year at random times!)
-1 new fuel line from the tank (help with stalling problem)
-1 new plug (help with stalling problem)
- New Oil
- DIY Impeller kit on all blades (throw further)
- Ensuring engine RPM is 3600 
- New paint on the auger and housing (the rust wasn't helping me throw snow!)

Considering doing a bigger pulley. I have a 12hp engine from Tecumseh and I think it can run a 3.5 inch pulley. However, do I have a 2 part pulley or a single part pulley?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most of those Ariens used a single pulley I think. You will need to buy 2 pulleys so you have one for the wheels and one for the auger. Not a hard swap, but you will probably need a gear puller to get the old pulley off.


----------



## Skydog (Nov 12, 2014)

You can probably get a freeloaner on the gear puller at Autozone


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I use 2 single pulleys on my 32" but isn't original motor. You can get cast/forged ones at a local bearing company. Farm stores may have them too. I'm running 3" (maybe 3.25?) on mine. I ran 2 single pulleys on a old JD 10-32 once too and worked fine. Shryp is right.. most had the single double groove sheaves. I got some laying around here somewhere that I took off. P.S. I ran 6-blade home-made Clarence kit on one I had in past and it pulled on power a bit- I went to 3 on 6 blades now on my current one and we'll see how it works. I think you want to stay evenly balanced so 2 on 4 blade (or 4 on 4) or 3 on 6 blade( or 6 on 6).. Just my thinking.


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

*Project Update...*

Wow...PB Blaster is awesome. I split the blower and layed the controls on the ground so the pulley was facing up, put the blaster on and went to work.

Got home, and she came off with the puller like butter...AMAZING as it was truly rusted on there. Also the key was fine and the new pulley's went on fine. I was originally worried they wouldn't line up, but after aligning things with the it all back together I actually had to move the pulley to a 'better' position than I had it at originally. So it REALLY worked out well.

Tractor supply had the goods on the shelf, a 3.5in pulley with 1" bore for the impeller. Also had a 3" with 1" bore that I threw on the drive pulley. If they had a 8" pulley on the shelf I might have grabbed that and tried to change the large impeller pulley, but decided to just go with the original plan as they didn't have any 8", but they had 7" and 10".

Finally, I have some of the Bailer Belting from tractor supply also, looks PERFECT for the impeller mod.










Here are the photo's before and after getting the new carb on, fuel line installed, and the new engine pulleys. 




























And here is the updated Pulley



















Lastly, I grabbed an RPM tool for the iPhone, it's a little tricky to use, but if you read the directions it works REALLY nice. Finally found my problem, governor is screwed up from when I last touched everything and didn't set it back correctly. 

Engine is running at 3150 RPM...WAY to slow and was causing the carb to surge/hunt. 
With this RPM and the previous Pulley I was getting 998 or so RPM's on the impeller (much to slow)
I am going to adjust the governor arm tonight and re-tune the carb to get it all dialed in. 

Here is my RPM Iphone App - "Engine RPM" is the name of the app, tool was 8.99 but after reading directions (thoroughly!) it works awesome.










Lastly Lastly...I found the max torque for the engine (the claim is that this is off of Microfiche circa 2006)
OHSK 120 Tecumseh 12HP engine makes 17.5 ft lbs at 2550 RPM's.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome. You may be able to just tighten the high speed adjustment screw (not the jet on the bottom) instead of messing with the governor.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The Iphone rpm is very neat but did someone verified its accuracy against a mechanical rpm?


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

It may be wrong, however I tested in the car (it can work for 'any' engine that emits noise supposedly) and if you follow the directions and can hold revs it 'appears' to work.

When I have a rev counter operating off cylinder fires I will check it's accuracy. Heck, it was more accurate than my poor ear when it comes to 3600 rpm. However if you have been 'hearing' that RPM for years, you will trust your ear more than an IPhone app. I am just not that good at hearing good RPM.

So, I am dialed in today. Running at 3850 not under load, and 3550 while running the auger and moving in gear. I think the new pulley is causing RPM to not recover fully to the original. 

Anyone know what the RPM is of their machine running the auger and the drive wheels but not blowing snow?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you do a search, there are also strobe versions. And they are free.


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

*As a backup to my engine....*

If my engine can't pull the 3.5 inch pulley (but I WANT IT TO run that RPM)
I have source myself a second thread on my project.

Yup GX390 Honda engine....FOR FREE!...
It's not perfect, as it has a tapered shaft on the crank shaft, but only 10 hours on the thing, and underneath the leaves it looks like new. Here is the plan for the crankshaft.

Crank Shaft Adapter Taper to 1" inch Generator Pressure Washer Engine Bushing | eBay

More photo's to come on the retro-fit. The plan is to get the engine to 100% working on the bench, then spend one weekend swapping it all over in-between snow storms!

I'll keep the thread updated and hope to have some before video with the Tecemsuh and After the GX390 goes on to show what 50 more CC and a more modern engine can do for a blowers power.

Here are some photo's.




































I am also pretty sure those wheels from the frame is going to end up on a mower DIY sulky I am going to build this winter. Sweet deal for FREE


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

IanB said:


> So I bought the biggest baddest snowblower I could find last year in the 600$ price range.
> 
> I have a 300 ft driveway with a BIG section down at the road (think 5-6 cars end to end could fit down at the road).
> 
> ...


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GfOQJXPZlD4

My inspiration....my stock machine can not do this in 'perfect' snow...this may be my white whale, but we shall see.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a little something for you to aspire to.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

IanB said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GfOQJXPZlD4
> 
> My inspiration....my stock machine can not do this in 'perfect' snow...this may be my white whale, but we shall see.



not bad for a Japanese Zero....
but a tad slow...and what's with all this walking ?

when we get snow like that, I prefer a P-47, that stuff the plow leaves next to the road ? dead meat...
the goal is push or throw the snow to the side, not straight up in the air, as high as the trees (chuckle...)
but I get your drift, no pun intended
mo' powa' is good powa'...


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

Shryp - I love the second video from this guy. The warm air intake, and the blower doing what looks like, BURYING a house or group of tree's to the right of him. 

That thing has some POWArrr..as you would say in Boston.

Finally down to the crankshaft today, and used DonyBoy76 video on youtube on how to remove an armature, worked perfect once I found the right bolt and threaded rod to use (and some PB blaster).

Now it's time to purchase the adapter from ebay to a 1" straight shaft so I can mount the pulley's, after I get the engine 'running good'. I am leaving for two days for business, but back on Saturday so more progress then.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not a full convert to throwing snow 30 feet high into the wind...rather I'd just like a blower to be able to throw it 10-15 feet or so to the side, without clogging, and have a high enough chute to take on any drifts that may occur in a typical winter.
Something like this is just fine by me....but to each his own. To be honest some of the custom 15-20HP blowers are bordering on too much of a good thing IMHO. The velocity of the snow coming out can become a nuisance rather than a perk.


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

This is the problem for me.
The driveway I have is 80 FT wide at the skirt where it meets the road. Moving snow that far requires a really solid blower.

To each his own, but there is no one here who needs to blow slush 50 ft and says to themselves "I wish I had less power right now" when they get to trying to move such horrible devil snow.


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

So...tested the new pulley's and carb arrangements on some 4" of horrible wet snow in Boston this weekend.

She ran crappy. The **** drive belt was WAY to loose to push the blower under load. Went to a 33" 3/8 belt and now it moves like it should.

The impellers really really help love the snow, but what I don't understand is why the engine doesn't add more fuel when the RPM's drop down under load. I can manuall add more fuel with the carb by hand while it is under load and she will throw snow like a mofo..anyway the ultimate solution should be on soon.

The 389cc Honda is running like a dream on the bench. Ordered the tapered shaft adapter and it will be here soon. Crossing fingers that the engine swap will be the real 'problem silver' and I can be done 'modding' my ariens.

Will post video and photos of engine going in soon.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

IanB said:


> but what I don't understand is why the engine doesn't add more fuel when the RPM's drop down under load. I can manuall add more fuel with the carb by hand while it is under load and she will throw snow like a mofo..anyway the ultimate solution should be on soon.
> 
> The 389cc Honda is running like a dream on the bench. my ariens.
> .


 If you have a big RPM drop under load is whether you take too wide of a bite and or your governor is not adjusted properly.

Your Honda with a tapered shaft sounds like its off a generator and they don't have the same governor set up as a snow blower. Might be interesting.


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll take a look at the governor and see if I can get it adjusted properly. Because if it added more fuel I would have great performance I think.

However, without it adding more fuel under load, might as we'll forget about it as a long term solution.


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

So....it's done....(queue music!) 
Just need some snow now!

The good news, with the Aulgur engaged and a 3.5" pulley. I lose 8 RPM on the new engine vs 300 RPM loss on the old motor with just the silver engaged.

Needed to get the muffler welded at a shop to go 90deg left vs straight out. Still had a problem with it hitting the wheel. Was a little frustrated so the 3lb hammer came out and low-and-behold the muffler now clears the front wheel.

Also, I will need a tiny bracket for the updated muffler for just some insurance for if the vibration shakes the muffler to much and it breaks.

So far it all looks good for when we get some snow!

http://ariensst1236snowblower.shutterfly.com/pictures/26

http://ariensst1236snowblower.shutterfly.com/pictures/27

http://ariensst1236snowblower.shutterfly.com/pictures/28

Sorry for the photos not working before.


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

Updated photo links of the finished blower. Video of it blowing snow to come soon!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IanB said:


> Wow...PB Blaster is awesome. I split the blower and layed the controls on the ground so the pulley was facing up, put the blaster on and went to work.
> 
> Got home, and she came off with the puller like butter...AMAZING as it was truly rusted on there. Also the key was fine and the new pulley's went on fine. I was originally worried they wouldn't line up, but after aligning things with the it all back together I actually had to move the pulley to a 'better' position than I had it at originally. So it REALLY worked out well.
> 
> ...


if you get a chance see what that BRIGGS 13HP OHV INTEK is pulling down for torque???????????????????


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

The new engine is a Honda gx390 and has about 19 lbs of torque vs the tecemseh's 14 lbs. 20% more sound just about right to me!

Still waiting on snow for the maiden voyage.


----------



## tbe55 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your works. I am thinking about getting one of this machine for clearing snow on our neighborhood pond for the kids to skate on. I would like to be able to throw the snow as far as possible so that I can get the work done in a single run. I've heard that the big machines throw snow better when more snow are fed into the auger house. Have you ever tried your machine on shallow snow (1-2 inch)? Thanks


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

On the shallow snow, it works well too, but only with the impeller modifications. Without those modifications, you really can't get the blade to pick up the fluffy small stuff. Also, the wetter the snow is, they better you can throw it (when it's just 1-3 inches). Also, on 1-3 inches if it's really dry, my blower kinds turns it into a snow-storm puff of snow, still moves it just fine, but it's a bit overkill.

Hope that helps. And so am still waiting for any substantial snow in the boston area!


----------



## tbe55 (Jan 3, 2015)

Have you checked out this guys work? It is amazing. He also replaced auger flang bushing with bearings to improve the 
speed of auger/impeller.
Where did you get your free Honda motor?

http://www.abbysguide.com/ope/discussions/60592-16-1.html


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

The maiden snow-blowing went extremely well. Hitting 70 ft in 5" of wet stuff! Nothing comes at my face.

Preparing for "the big one" hitting us on Monday/Tuesday ...supposedly we will get 30" and that is when I expect the beast to shine!

Video to come.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice job, and Wednesday morning will be the true test. You'd better have photos at least. A couple of questions - does the muffler need to be that large because it was on a generator that might be set down next to a house? Could you get by with a smaller one? Also, what is the brand of bandsaw you have in the garage - it looks like something that might have snowflake wheels...


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

The storm was epic for me. Juno had us right in the heaviest band of snow, 30+ inches, and 4 gallons of gas and 14 hrs of snow blowing over two days. Video will hopefully be on YouTube this afternoon. She is a beast, but honestly, with this much snow and the driveway I have, you needed something bigger, or have a paved driveway so the blower can be run down near the pavement. 

If I had my choice, and these storms are to continue like this, it will be a John Deere 7 series with a rear-mounted PTO blower. It would cost me 15k, but it is probably my only option to be safe and have something that can stand up to this type of a storm. 

For now it's me and the Frankenariens. Video coming soon.


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

*Video is up...*


----------

